# Sore breasts and itchy Nipples mean anything?????



## Sammerson0814 (Apr 6, 2010)

Does itchy nipples and sore breasts before expected ovulation, CD 11 mean anything? Is this a "typical symptom of ovualtion? Im recently off of Birth Control, 11 days off,







, and I am trying to be as intune with my body as I can. Please give me your wisdom/advice....


----------

